# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Bashkëpunoni me forumin shqiptar

## Albo

Nese ju jeni nje webmaster shqiptar dhe mirembani faqen tuaj ne rrjet, nese jeni te interesuar qe te rritni numrin e vizitoreve ne faqen tuaj, ne u ftojme qe te perdorni forumin shqiptar ne faqen tuaj. Nese ju e beni kete, atehere faqja juaj do te shtohet ne listen e adresave te faqeve qe mbeshtesin forumin shqiptar ne portalin e forumit, qe eshte faqja e hyrjes ne forum. Por perpara se te beni nje kerkese te tille, duhet te njiheni me kushtet tona per perdorimin e forumit nga faqja juaj:

*Kush mund te bashkepunoje me forumin shqiptar?*

- Te gjithe ata administratore faqesh shqiptare qe kane treguar perkushtim dhe seriozitet me punen e tyre. Te gjithe ata shqiptare qe dine te vleresojne bashkepunimin serioz si menyra e vetme per te avancuar interesin e shqiptareve qe vizitojne keto sherbime.

- Te gjithe ata administratore qe kane hapur faqe specifike. Si per shembull, nese ju keni nje faqe te perkushtuar letersise shqiptare, ju mund te perdorni forumin shqiptar nga faqja juaj dhe ne te njejten kohe te kerkoni te moderoni forumet e letersise. E njejta gje per nje administrator te nje faqe per artin, sportin apo kulturen shqiptare. Ne forumin shqiptar do te gjeni nje larmi te gjere temash dhe ne mirepresim sugjerime per forume te reja nese e shikoni te arsyeshme.


*Kushtet e perdorimit te forumit shqiptar*

- Duhet te njiheni dhe pranoni si te drejta te gjitha rregullat dhe deklarimet e forumit shqiptar. Mund ti lexoni te gjitha deklaratat te renditura ketu.

- Nuk duhet te merrni kredite e forumit per vete, mund ta perdorni ate nga faqja juaj por nuk mund te shpreheni publikisht si krijuesit e forumit pasi keshtu merrni kredi qe nuk u takojne. Forumi shqiptar eshte ngritur mbi bashkepunim dhe ju jeni pjese e ketij bashkepunimi.

- Forumishqiptar.com duhet te kete te drejta ekskluzive ne faqen tuaj. Me kete dua te them, qe nuk duhet te perdorni forum tjeter ne faqen tuaj. Nese ju thjeshte jepni nje lidhje per tek forumi shqiptar, kjo nuk mjafton per tu renditur ne listen e faqeve qe mbeshtesin forumin shqiptar. Ju duhet qe ta reklamoni forumin shqiptar ne faqen tuaj si nje sherbim qe ju e perdorni ekskluzivisht ne faqen tuaj.

*Perse duhet te perdorni forumin shqiptar si sherbim ne faqen tuaj?*

- Numri i vizitoreve te faqes tuaj do te rritet fale popullaritetit te forumit shqiptar qe eshte forumi shqiptar me i vjeter dhe me prestigjoz ne Internet. Pjesmarrja ne forumin tone eshte e madhe dhe asnje forum tjeter shqiptar ne Internet nuk te imponon ate seriozitet qe imponon forumi shqiptar.

- Ju nuk keni asgje shpenzim ne te ardhura apo kohe per te mirembajtur forumin personal te faqes, kur mund te perdorni forumin tone qe mirembahet nga nje staf i madh shqiptaresh qe kane nje eksperience te madhe ne kete fushe.

- I krijoni mundesi te reja bashkepunimi vetes, duke rene ne kontakt me stafin e forumit dhe pse jo, duke u kthyer ne nje prej anetareve te ketij stafi. Per te gjithe webmasters shqiptare qe kane bere nje pune serioze me faqet e veta dhe sjellin nje numer te konsiderueshem anetaresh ne forum, ne u ofrojme atyre priviligje te administrimit apo moderimit te forumeve te vecanta.


*Jam i interesuar per bashkepunim, si tu kontaktoj?*

Te gjithe te interesuarit mund te na kontaktojne me:
1. Email ne adresen webmaster@forumishqiptar.com (preferuar)
2. Mesazh privat ne forum, njerin prej administratoreve.
3. Mesazh ne vazhdim te kesaj teme.

Sa here qe te na kontaktoni, duhet te prezantoheni personalisht dhe te na jepni edhe nje permbledhje te shkurter te faqes tuaj, perse e keni hapur, cfare sherbimesh ofron, cilat jane synimet tuaja per te ardhmen, etj. Njeri prej administratoreve pasi te vizitoje faqen tuaj dhe te konfirmoje qe ju po perdorni forumin shqiptar nga faqja juaj duke respektuar kushtet e mesiperme, do ta shtoje adresen e faqes tuaj ne listen e bashkepuntoreve. Mos harroni qe te jepni informacionin e kontaktimit, preferohet adresa e email.

Ne te ardhmen, me shtimin e rradheve te bashkepuntoreve, ne kemi ndermend te hapim nje forum te vecante privat per ta, ku ju mund te eksploroni mundesi te reja bashkepunimi me njeri-tjetrin. Si administratore te forumit shqiptar, ne jemi te hapur per bashkepunim serioz dhe mirepresim interesimin tuaj.

Me respekt,
Stafi i forumit


P.S Cdo pyetje apo paqartesi mund ta beni me poshte.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),*Neteorm* (20-08-2018)

----------


## Albo

Ajo qe kerkoni ju eshte e realizueshme por me pare ju duhet te ofroni forumin shqiptar nga faqja juaj. Pasi ta beni kete, nese interesi juaj eshte shkenca, ju mund te sillni shkrime mbi shkencen ne forumin e hapur ketu mbi shkencen. Nese do te arrini qe meketo artikuj te shtoni pjesmarrjen dhe interesin mbi forumin e shkences, ne mund te hapim nje seksion te vecante forumesh mbi shkencen dhe mund tu ofrojm ju edhe mundesi moderimi ne ato forume. 

Si praktike pune, ne nuk hapim seksione te reja nese nuk shohim nje interes te madh te anetareve ne ate fushe.

Albo

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Fokus

Troc mo la reklamo forumin e me tej bej cte duash..kjo eshte ideja me pak fjale! Pershendetje

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga Fokus_ 
> *Troc mo la reklamo forumin e me tej bej cte duash..kjo eshte ideja me pak fjale! Pershendetje*


Fokus, forumi shqiptar nuk ka nevoje per reklame pasi nuk i mungojne as vizitoret dhe as anetaret, as reklamat. Ne po u ofrojme atyre qe administrojne faqe shqiptare nje mundesi qe te behen pjese e ketij suksesi duke e ofruar si sherbim ekskluziv forumin nga faqja e tyre. Nuk po u kerkojme as te na vini banderole te forumit ne faqe, dhe as thjeshte nje lidhje me tekst per ne forum. Po u kerkojme qe ta servirni forumin si sherbim nga faqja juaj.

Vetem duke e bere kete, ju fo te arrini qe te shtoni numrin e vizitoreve ne faqen tuaj pasi ata vizitore qe do te futen njehere nga faqja juaj ne forum, do tu vizitojne serrisht vetem per tu futur ne forum.

Kete lloj bashkepunimi ne nuk e presim nga administratore me eksperience te vogel ne internet apo qe nuk tregojne seriozitetin e duhur ne punen e tyre.

Albo

----------


## Albo

Studenti_Blu, pergjigjen e keni shume qarte nga une me lart. Ajo qe ju kerkoni eshte mese e realizueshme, por me pare duhet qe ju te perdorni forumin shqiptar nga faqja juaj. Po nuk e bete kete, atehere ajo e dyta qe ju kerkoni, per rikonfigurim te forumit te shkences per te krijuar nje seksion te vecante vetem per shkencen, nuk ka per tu realizuar.

Ne mbajme kete qendrim pasi ka plot persona qe nuk tregojne seriozitetin e duhur dhe cfare bejne sot, nuk bejne neser. Me te tille persona ne nuk kemi cfare bashkepunojme. Gjithashtu duhet te kuptoni, qe bashkepunimi me forumin shqiptar eshte ne interesin tuaj me shume se ne interesin tone. Puna juaj do te lexohet dhe ekspozohet me shume, prandaj u takon ju te ndermerni hapat e mesiperme qe une i kam shprehur qarte e sakte.

Albo

----------


## Studenti-Te

DUke menduar se forumishqiptar bashkepunon me anteratet e forumit dhe jep ndihm per te gjith ata qe kerkojn mendoj se edhe mua sa do pakes do me ndihmoni per nje projekt te till.

Dua te bej nje projket per hapjen e nje radio lokale per 16 ore ne javet dhe kam nevoj per kshilla dhe per ndonje ide.

Ata te cilet din te bejn dhe kan njohuri per projkt le te me ndihmojn aq sa kan mundesi .

me respket nga Studenti

----------


## kajsia

Pershendetje te gjitheve
shpresoj qe me ju tja kaloj great

----------


## kajsia

Pershendetje STUDENTI
Fillimisht te pergezoj per nismen qe ke marre.
Nje projekt i tille do goxha pune.
Megjithate mendoj se do tia dalesh mbane.
Mendoj se nje radio e tille duhet ti kenaqe te gjithe degjuesit e saj,prandaj
        ONLY FREE MUSIC ALL DAY

----------


## RONI

Kam nje adrese ne www.lushnja.tk dhe doja te bashkpunoja me ju

----------

